# Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter



## ChickenChan (5. März 2019)

*Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*

Hoii

Folgendes Problem:
Ich habe seit kurzem mein Mainboard + CPU ausgetauscht. Anfangs lief auch alles super, bis Windows rumgesponnen hat. Habe daraufhin Windows 10 neuinstalliert. Lief auch einigermaßen gut. Allerdings habe ich das Problem, dass Windows die Verbindung zu meinem USB WLAN Adapter verliert, und das immer zufällig. Manchmal reicht es, den Stick aus und wieder einzustecken, ab und zu muss ich aber den PC neustarten. Verbindungstechnisch funktioniert der Stick einwandfrei. Windows sagt mir immer, dass der Stick nicht angeschlossen sei (Symbol unten Rechts an der Taskleiste) allerdings finde ich den Stick sowohl im Geräte-Manager als auch bei Geräte und Drucker. Ich habe schon vieles versucht, Windows updaten, Treiber aktualisieren, Energiesparmodus von USB Hub ausgeschaltet, Problem ist weiterhin da.

Mein System:
Intel Core i5 9600K 
Gigabyte Z390 Gaming X Mainboard
8 GB RAM
MSI GeForce GTX 1070
Windows 10 Home

Wie gesagt, das Problem kam vor, seit ich mein Mainboard ausgetauscht habe. Kabel habe ich allerdings alle ordnungsgemäß angeschlossen. Alle anderen USB Anschlüsse (Tastatur und Maus) funktionieren einwandfrei. Selbst wenn ich meinen WLAN Adapter wo anders anschließe, wird er meist nciht erkannt oder verliert die Verbindung zufällig.

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Stryke7 (5. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*

Hast du den WLAN Adapter mal an einem anderen Gerät getestet?


----------



## ChickenChan (5. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*

Habe ich auch schon versucht, dort funktioniert er ohne Probleme D:


----------



## Stryke7 (5. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*

Das ist interessant.  Läuft dort derselbe Treiber?


----------



## ChickenChan (5. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*

Habe ich gerade noch getestet, läuft auch ohne Probleme.
Ich bin auch am Überlegen, eine WLAN Karte zu kaufen aber bevor ich da jetzt wieder Geld ausgebe, informiere ich mich lieber, ob da noch was zu retten ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*

So ein WLAN-Stick kostet 9,99 EUR ... .


----------



## ChickenChan (5. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*

Jaa ich weiß, aber ich glaube, dass es eher an meinem PC oder an Windows liegt und nicht am Stick.


----------



## Shimboku2 (6. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*

Mir würde noch die Stromsparfunktion von Windows einfallen. Ich würde in den Geräteeigenschaften unter dem Reiter Energieverwaltung, diese deaktivieren.


----------



## ChickenChan (6. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp, hab ich voll übersehen xD Hoffentlich funktioniert es jetzt auch...


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*

Hast du alle USB Ports des Mainboards durch genommen?
Auch mal in den USB Port des Case eingesteckt?


----------



## ChickenChan (6. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*

Den WLAN Adapter habe ich hauptsächlich im USB Case angeschlossen. Aber selbst bei der Rückseite macht er Probleme  Ich hab jetzt auch dieses Energiespardings ausgemacht, leider keine Veränderung. Windows und Treiberupdates auch durchgeführt und bei Geräte und Drucker wird der Stick weiterhin erkannt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*

Wie heißt der WLAN-Stick?
Welches BIOS ist installiert?
Die neuesten Treiber sind installiert (Chipsatz, ...)
Z390 GAMING X (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global ?


----------



## ChickenChan (6. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*

Also der Stick ist ein Realtek 8812BU Wireless LAN 802.11ac USB NIC
BIOS ist die Version F4
Und Treiber habe ich jetzt alle mal neu installiert und aktualisiert, leider keine Veränderung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*



ChickenChan schrieb:


> Also der Stick ist ein Realtek 8812BU Wireless LAN 802.11ac USB NIC


Hab ich schon mal verbaut unter Windows 7 - da gab es keinerlei Probleme.


ChickenChan schrieb:


> BIOS ist die Version F4


 Das würde ich mal aktualisieren.


----------



## ChickenChan (6. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*

Oki ich bin um einiges schlauer geworden, jedoch nicht schlau genug.
Ich habe festgestellt, dass Windows meinen WLAN Stick deaktiviert, und jedes Mal wenn ich auf aktivieren klicke, passiert nichts, er bleibt weiterhin deaktiviert.
Sämtlichen Anti Viren Quatsch und Windows Defender ausgeschaltet, bisher keine Veränderung


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*

Kauf halt ein 5.- EUR Teil und teste es:
LogiLink Wireless N150 Nano, 2.4GHz WLAN, USB-A 2.0 [Stecker] ab €' '5,37 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland .


----------



## Stryke7 (6. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*

Du kannst mal in die Ereignisanzeige schauen, ob du dort etwas Auffälliges findest das mit dem Stick zusammen hängen könnte.

Ansonsten fällt mir da nichts mehr zu ein, ich kenne die neuen Windows Systeme nicht mehr.


----------



## ChickenChan (6. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*

Wo finde ich das denn?


----------



## Stryke7 (6. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*



ChickenChan schrieb:


> Wo finde ich das denn?



In "wie-auch-immer-der-Nachfolger-des-Startmenü-heißt" gehen und dort nach "Ereignisanzeige" suchen? 

Das Programm heißt vermutlich immer noch "eventvwr.msc", das solltest du auf jeden Fall finden können.


----------



## ChickenChan (6. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> In "wie-auch-immer-der-Nachfolger-des-Startmenü-heißt" gehen und dort nach "Ereignisanzeige" suchen?
> 
> Das Programm heißt vermutlich immer noch "eventvwr.msc", das solltest du auf jeden Fall finden können.



Da war jetzt nichts auffälliges zu finden


----------



## Stryke7 (6. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*

Der einzige interessante Schritt zur Fehlerfindung, der mir noch einfällt, wäre es, ein anderes Betriebssystem auf derselben Hardware auszuführen und zu testen, ob der Fehler noch auftritt.

Ein USB-Stick mit einer Live-Installation einer GNU/Linux-Distribution bietet sich da an.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*

Ich hatte mal einen TP-Link Archer T4U V1 - der hat fast den gleichen WLAN-Chipsatz, einen RTL8812AU. 
Der hat auch regelmäßig seine Verbindung verloren, und das an diversen Geräten. Habs dann am Ende sein gelassen und mir Powerline-Adapter gekauft. 

Kaufe dir einfach ne WLAN-Karte. Gut und günstig - und wegen dem Intel-WLAN-Chipsatz treibermäßig garantiert unproblematisch:
Gigabyte GC-WB1733D-I Rev. 1.0 ab €' '28,65 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Stryke7 (6. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Gigabyte GC-WB1733D-I Rev. 1.0 ab €'*'28,65 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Wie geil, Gigabyte nimmt einfach nur das Laptop-Modul für Wlan von Intel und steckt es auf einen PCIe Adapter, und nennt das dann ein eigenes Produkt? 

Aber immerhin sollte das gut funktionieren, ja. Die Karten sind in quasi jedem besseren Laptop verbaut und werden entsprechend gut unterstützt.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*

Ja, ist quasi nur eine (in diesem Falle) PCIe->M.2-E-Key-Adapterkarte mit dem Intel 9260-WLAN-Modul, bei dem die Antennenports des Moduls auf übliche Antennenstecker am Slotblech adaptiert wurden, an die du dann die externe Antenne ansteckst. 
Aber hey, gutes Komplettangebot mit Upgrademöglichkeit. Eine 9260er-Karte, eine Adapterkarte, Antenne und das ganze Kleinzeug damit man die Antennenports nach außen führen und die externe Antenne anschließen kann kosten garantiert mehr.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. März 2019)

*AW: Windows 10 verliert unregelmäßig Verbindung zu WLAN Adapter*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Kaufe dir einfach ne WLAN-Karte. Gut und günstig - und wegen dem Intel-WLAN-Chipsatz treibermäßig garantiert unproblematisch:
> Gigabyte GC-WB1733D-I Rev. 1.0 ab €'*'28,65 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


 Das hatten wir schon in #6.

Aber dem TO scheinen unsere Ratschläge nicht zu kümmern.


----------



## lngo (19. Juni 2022)

Ich habe diesen alten Thread gefunden. Da ich eine "Lösung" gefunden habe, möchte ich dies hier teilen.
Betriebssystem ist Windows 10 Pro, Version 21H2, Build 19044.1706, Asus Mainboard mit USB 3.0. Wifi-Stick ist ein Realtek 8812BU Wireless LAN 802.11ac USB NIC, von eBay als "WLAN Adapter USB 3.0 Stick 1200 Mbps WiFi Dual Band 5 GHz Antenne PC Windows 10". 
Wifi funktionierte nicht, nach ein paar Minuten starke Paketverluste, meist nur durch Neustarts oder Deaktivierungs-/Aktivierungsversuche des Adapters wiederherstellbar. Daher: Foren gelesen, ausprobiert (mit unzähligen Neustarts....): 
- Originaltreiber von realtek.com
- verschiedene usb-Steckplätze
- Gruppenrichtlinie automatisches Taucher-Update deaktiviert
- Energiesparen deaktiviert (sowohl in der Treiberkonfiguration als auch in den Systemrichtlinien für USB-Geräte und Wireless-Adapter)
Wifi funktionierte an dieser Stelle (alter Router als Repeater und an Ethernet-Port angeschlossen) und auch problemlos bei allen anderen Geräten im Haushalt.

Letztendlich hat nur das funktioniert: Limitieren des Sticks auf den drahtlosen Modus IEEE 802.11b. 11 Mbit/s! Ich gebe diesen Schrott zurück und habe mir etwas bestellt, das einen anderen Chipsatz zu haben scheint (Netgear A6120 AC1200). Hoffentlich hilft dies auch anderen.


----------

